# HP Pavilion a6700y



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

I am looking at this computer to buy to replace my old POS Emachine computer. Is this a okay replacement if I want to play games and get decent fps? 

I am planning to purchase a XFX Nvidia 8800 GT Alpha Dog GPU, and I already have a new 650 watt PSU that I am going to put in it. How is the CPU and specs for gaming? The games I play are Flight Simulator 2004 and the Grand Theft Auto Series, which isnt too grafically intense.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...-details.asp?EdpNo=4608333&csid=ITD&body=MAIN

Specs:

Condition: Refurbished 


Lifestyle: Entertainment 


Operating Systems: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit 


Startup Operating System: Microsoft® Windows® Vista Home Premium 64-bit 


Platform: PC 


Form Factor: Mid-Tower 


Bays: 2 - 5.25" Drive Bays 
3 - 3.5" Drive Bays 


Internal Bays: 2 - 3.5" Drive Bays 


Available 3.5" Drive Bays: 1 


PCI Slots (Total): 1 


PCI Slots (Available): 1 


PCI Express X1 Slots (Total): 2 


PCI Express X1 Slots (Available): 2 


PCI Express X16 Slots (Total): 1 


PCI Express X16 Slots (Available): 1 


PS/2 Keyboard Connectors: 1 


PS/2 Mouse Connectors: 1 


Serial Communication Ports: N/A 


Parallel Ports: N/A 


USB Ports: 6 


FireWire Ports: 2 


LAN Ports: 1 


Microphone Jacks: 1 


VGA Ports: 1 


S/PDIF Connectors: 1 


Processor Brand: AMD 


Processor Class: Phenom X4 


Processor Number: 9150e 


Processor Speed: 1.80GHz 


Processor Interface: AM2+ 


Processors Supported: 1 


Processors Onboard: 1 


Memory Type: DDR2 


Memory Size: 4x1GB 


Total Memory: 4.0GB 


Memory Speed: PC2-6400 


Memory Slots (Total): 4 


Memory Slots (Available): 0 


Maximum Memory Supported: 8.0GB 


Capacity: 500GB 


Speed: 7,200RPM 


Optical Drive Type: DVDRW 


Optical Drive Class: DVD±RW 


Supplemental Media Type: Media Reader 


Media Types: MultiMediaCard 
SmartMedia 
Memory Stick 
Secure Digital 
Memory Stick Duo 
Memory Stick PRO 
xD 
IBM Microdrive 
Compact Flash II 
Compact Flash I 
mini-SD, MultiMediaCard Plus, MultiMediaCard Mobile 


Audio Description: Integrated Audio 


Audio Chipset: ALC 888S chipset 


Channels: 8 


Graphics Description: Integrated Graphics 


Communications Description: Integrated LAN Support 


Interface Type: RJ-45 - Ethernet Connector 


Data Transfer Rate: 10/100 LAN 


Power: 300 Watt 


Height: 15.1" 


Width: 6.9" 


Depth: 15.9" 


If this isnt too good for gaming, do you guys have any other good computers for under $400?

Thank You!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats the PSU you have to replace the 300w doorstop inside it currently - name and brand

I would get a new Case as that one will be very hot.

COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
$75
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

That Case can use micro atx or ATX motherboards so it should be fine for compatibility.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

also it does have an Integrated Graphics, and it's not good for gaming, so maybe you should get a PCI express card
so that way you need two things:
a Video Card PCI express like this :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121300

and a good PSU like this :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=Corsair 650 W


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Mcninjaguy, I have a ATX 630 watt PSU.

RockmasteR, I said in my post that I am going to purchase a PCI-e card when it arrives.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What brand is the 630W PSU?
Personally, I have no use for Tiger Direct or their business ethics.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The brand of the PSU really matters becasue a PSU from corsair is extremely good quality at a very reasonable price compared to other PSU's

Corsair 650w
$100
after rebate $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

check out the link in my signature for PSU power supply and selection


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

Tyree said:


> What brand is the 630W PSU?
> Personally, I have no use for Tiger Direct or their business ethics.




It is a Xion brand PSU. I have never had problems with Tiger Direct. Sooo....


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Xion isn't quality.

The Xion 630 is about as powerful as a corsair 450w maybe just a bit stronger.


----------

